# National Amateur Retriever Championship coming soon



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The NARC begins June 15 and is being held on properties around Ronan, Montana. That area is absolutely gorgeous. The NARC committee has some wonderful properties lined up for the NARC event, as well as for training during the week prior to the NARC (the so-called pre-National training is a lot of fun and a great opportunity to train with dogs you may have never seen perform).

You can check out the training grounds directory at: https://cloud.3dissue.com/182486/182982/213609/2019-NARC-TGB/index.html
You can find out more information at: https://www.theretrievernews.com/2019-narc-event-information.html

This year we have THREE Goldens entered in the NARC:
*"Auggie" Fuller
"Amber" Zahornacky-Warf
"Hawk" Hawkins*

(It's still possible to qualify for the 2019 NARC, so there may be more that qualify.)

Other entries in the NARC can be found at: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=10435

And of course the NARC blog is entertaining to follow after the event starts: https://2019narc.blogspot.com/

*Here's wishing the best of luck to all the Goldens and their handlers at the 2019 NARC.*

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The question of the day is, will Hawk, the only dog of the 3 left, be a finalist?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> The question of the day is, will Hawk, the only dog of the 3 left, be a finalist?


Well, Hawk and Ernie are heroes despite not being a finalist! They made it through 9 series as one of the very few "clean" teams, and even 3/4 of the way through the 10th series. There's a lot of chatter on other forums about what happened, but I was not there, I did not personally see what happened, I did not hear what the judges or anyone else did or said, so I'm not speculating on whether the judges made the right or wrong call ... and, quite frankly, my opinion doesn't matter anyway, only the opinions of those three highly experienced judges matter. I'm just saying that Hawk and Ernie did a helluva job and I know that they'll be returning to a National Level event.
And thanks to them for so well representing the breed at the National Amateur Retriever Championship.
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT,
I have no desire to discuss what happened with Hawk. I think we should all move on instead of armchair quarterbacking what should or should not have happened. When I posted the other day, they were only beginning the 10th series. I had no idea things would go the way they had. Hawk made it into the 10th series, which is an amazing feat, and really is what should be celebrated. Congratulations to all 3 goldens to getting to the NARC and getting as far as they did. For those of us that will never get there and can only dream, we can watch from afar and hope the best for all of them. Let's see which goldens get in the NARC next year!


----------

